# Trapping dilemna



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I have been asked by a nearby town to remove the beaver from their property . No problem there , easy to catch . Problem is , there is a walking trail thru it that is used by a lot of people and their pets , occasionally dogs alone run this as well . Thought of setting at dark and checking a couple hours later , then springing traps during daylight and resetting later . Much more work than I would like . Have been given permission to use my bow , but hard to get any shots . What would you do ? Last thing I need is a Conibear holding onto FIDO .


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you use foot holdtraps? Or make all your sets in the water...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I only use body grippers - Conibears--. All sets will be in the water .


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

My advice is if it makes you nervous, skip it. I have set in similar situations and all that happened is I couldn't get the worst case scenarios out of my mind all day and I worried about it. If I were you I would wait until next winter and nail them through the ice. Would take one heck of a dog to get into your trap that is under the ice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I wouldn't risk getting Fido as you may be held liable.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You could do part of what you were thinking by setting at night, then checking the next morning. Make a few fast catches, then wait to take out the rest of the beavers this winter. At least this way the beavers won't be able to build on the damn as much. There might be an area of the walking trails that aren't used as frequently where you could leave your traps longer.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dogs are always an issue in that scenario, I'd be even more concerned about the bleeding heart tree hugging anti's making your life a living hell. Get the town to shut the trail down for two weeks for "repairs" and take care of the beavers and get out without issue.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Floats will keep the mutts out if your work'in a pond or wide/deep stream.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good call cat........................


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Pulled all my traps after 2 days . 3 of 6 set off by skrats and now the runoff water is up and down so can't set constant . Shot one beaver last night with the bow , so he is no longer a problem . I'll get him out with the fishing rod and he will make a make a black bear happy until he too gets an arrow shirt . Thanx to all for the replies and advice .


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Dynamite.


----------



## K Striker (Jan 3, 2013)

Another idea if it's not to late is deep underwater setts on the lodge if there is one or beaver holes/dens on the banks. Those areas don't get touched much by dogs. Find out where they are going in the bank and do some underwater setting.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Been watching the trail a couple nights a week with my bow and beaver have moved out and back upstream to an old dam. Too much human activity I suppose,shot 2 more there a couple days ago and think everything is now under control .


----------



## EVAN (Mar 18, 2013)

Just tear a hole in the dam. The beaver will hear the water rushing out and will come to repair the dam. It doesn't take them long to come. Be ready with your bow!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

EVAN said:


> Just tear a hole in the dam. The beaver will hear the water rushing out and will come to repair the dam. It doesn't take them long to come. Be ready with your bow!


Hi Evan , welcome to the forum .. No dams where the beaver were first located , it is a canal that is deep and wide , bank dens and not many places to set where I wouldn't get in trouble . Their new location has dams and the hole in the dike trick is always a good bet .


----------

